# CIRQUE DU SOLEIL Purchases GKF TKO Rests



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

congrats GKF on being chosen by such a company I have seen their shows before in Quebec and they are awesome
Evan


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Cool

I would like to catch that Preformance my self.


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

Sounds cool RT, good for you!


----------



## pierrot (Mar 23, 2003)

*this gos on the*

this reste goes on the mach 11 special black pounder coting


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*pierrot...Thank you*

I did want to know which bows they would be put on..

Very nice bow also.

GKF Tech


----------



## kc-griz (Apr 22, 2003)

Now that's an interesting twist. I'd like to see what they will use bows for as well in their show.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*GREAT!!!!!*

THAT IS FANTASTIC!!!!! 2 great things..GKF Rests being used AND Archery in a World Famous show..Now that is one of the best things I have read on this site in a LONGTIME...I will have to check this show out when I get a chance..Sounds like it would be a blast to see for sure......Good Job Robert and my congratulations for sure...Pro1


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Much Thanks...*

Will post info on places and dates of Shows ,when I receive.

GKF Tech


----------



## pierrot (Mar 23, 2003)

*is supose to star in june*

is supose to star in june at the new mgm hotel


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Pierrot..Thanks for the info..*

MGM in Vegas.


GKF Tech


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

Now if I just had a way to Vegas I could see the show  Would be interesting to see their show.


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

I had the pleasure of catching their show in Columbus, Ohio last year and it was excellent!! 

I would love to see the one that has archery involved in it. Let us know the show dates because my wife and I would love to see another one.


----------



## lopeha (May 21, 2002)

Great news for Golden Key & for the sport of Archery. It's encouraging that what we love to do will be presented to a whole new demographic of folks. Now if someone could have some archery info flyers outside after their performance maybe a few would give archery a look/try.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*We are very Happy...*

Today 3/10/04 , they just placed another Order for some more T.K.O. Rest!

They must have really liked them.

GKF Tech


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

are all these French and/or Canadian archers left handed?


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

If they are in their "right" mind they are


----------



## cdn-redneck (Jan 28, 2003)

I know they are coming to Vancouver very soon


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes ..*

They like the T.K.O. and keep a ordering!

GKF Tech


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Sure they not ordering new ones because they broke the former they got???    (Just kiddin)


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I was one of the 2 finalists for the show  Needless to say it is not me doing the show!

I think it will be great for our sport!

Everything Cirque du Soleil is touching, it become very popular!


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Dang,how many TKO's does 1 exhibition shooter need? 3 or 4? The way GKF tech makes it sound like they were gonna have 1/2 a doz. or so shooters or something. What kinda shot does this show plan to do? Shoot something out of somebodies teeth or hand? Pete,You can always arrange for the other guy to break a leg or an arm.After all ,its still Vegas


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes they did order about 20 TKOs.*

They told me they like them a bunch.

GKF Tech


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

If I'm right, they ordered 11 X PSE Mach 11 with special coating and poundage.

Pierrot know more about them, he made the order for Cirque du Soleil!

The arrows are very extremely heavy and need to be support by a good Golden Key arrow rest


----------



## pierrot (Mar 23, 2003)

*they make special order*

they make special order and if somebody not the e-mail of a technician for razor pin tythe cirque wqant some razor pin whit .125 fiber 
but whit a special lenght
if somebody cold help me


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Pierrot...Did you find?*

Your Sight parts?

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*This is the post..*

It was moved from general to this forum..

GKF Tech


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

GKF Tech,

All Cirque de Soleil performers are exceptional, so if they are planning a production which includes an archery exhibition it follows that their shooters will be exceptional, too. 

How about inviting them to visit us here (if you haven't already done that).


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*I will email them...*

I will let everyone know if they reply.

GKF Tech


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Has any one seen the show yet?

fill us in on what they do in the exibition


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Update Performing..*

At the Mirage Treasure Island in Vegas and traveling to citys all over the USA.

Hope to get more info on Archery show.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Here is the post!*

Pretty neat!

GKF Tech


----------



## pierrot (Mar 23, 2003)

last news is december 8 the first show


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Thanks pierrot*

for the update...

Should be neat to watch the Archery magic using the 
T.K.O. Arrow Rest.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*They love the REST....*

For the the show -O-
CIRQUE
just ordered the new Vapor launchers for their T.K.O.s they have .

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/images/2005/013.jpg

They hold up best in the FIRE Arrow Performance!!!!!!!! :mg: 

You Got to SEE this show!  


GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes...*

New Vapor Launcher is metal ad will not Melt...

Non noise are quiet but will melt ...you get both now with TKO.

The Choice of the Famous show!

GKF Tech


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool, I wish I could see them...haven't been for a few years.


----------



## slo2type2u (May 11, 2005)

My wife always wants me to watch that show with her when it's on TV..If an archery performance is in it, It just may help her cause....


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*In Vegas...*

Fire Arrows through A T.K.O Arrow Rest...

It is tough and accurate....

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Neat ....*

you think Bill...

They use PSE Bows for the Show and the FIRE Proof TKO.

GKF Tech :mg:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

First place winner of the IBO Nationals MBR MATT BRESSLER CLEARFIELD PA 1215 53 Rest of choice TKO Great shooting Matt way to Git-R-Done


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

TKO has been Winning some big Shoots!!!

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Whitetail ...*

Drop me a Pm. Question about your post at 

http://www.archerydealer.com

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*This is the post ...G Man*

Kinda Neat YES!

They know which rest will HOLD up!

GKF Tech:darkbeer:


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Arrow Holder....*

comes on the TKO ...

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/images/2005/006.jpg


http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/new2005.htm

Drop me a line if you did not get one with your early TKO.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*and Whitetail just won!!!*

With the TKO...or Mirage..

Tell us TIM!

GKF Tech:cocktail:


----------

